# one direction or bi directional



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Is it enjoyable to have a layout one direction? Im sure alot of people do so this cant be a bad choice.

I have made 2 inch cardboard track templates to get a rough idea, and i made a wye on the inside of the main and it feeds my yard. So i can go in the yard or out of the yard and changes directions. Same concept massey has on his layout. 

It would probably make things easier and cheaper with a one directional layout.)
But would a person get board with this and say (i wish i could change direction and run the other way).

I just want my layout to look real and believable. 

This is on a 10x10 ho layout if that makes a difference


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Indeed,having a way to turn trains around,or at least the engines,is a necessity for me.Now there are a couple ways like a wye,a loop or a turntable(engines only).The problem with either though is that they need a substantial amount of landscaping to achieve and depending on the design of the layout,may be next to impossible to have.Ten by ten feet layout is huge for an island design but really small for an around the room shelf layout...what's your design?


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

It was not uncommon to just run the engine in the other direction (tender first for stream). That's one reason engine have couplers on the front.

Else its as Jake said, a wye,a loop or a turntable.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

What you're talking about is called point-to-point operations. Yes, it is the more realistic of track plans but, it leaves no room for just sitting down, cracking the throttle and letting them _"chase their cabooses"_...something I enjoy while working on other projects.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

My layout is a 10x10 square but....

Its different then the rest of around room style.

Its against the wall on west and north side. West side is 10x2 feet deep. North section is 10x2. Then the east section is just under 5 feet deep and 10 feet long.

Im building a fold up hinge section to connect the south west and east section.

I was planning on putting my wye on the north section and it would use the east section to come together into a Y.

My yard is on the west section and the wye will feed the yard going in and coming out.

I will have one big oval going around near the walls west/north and east will be along the outside, same with south. When the track crosses over the hinged lift up section or bridge from west to to east on south section it will have the outer loop that i just stated and another loop on inside of that.

The wye will connect to that inner loop on east section.

I need to get pictures for u guys so we all understand what im talking about


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Pics help big time....where in MI are you?


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Scott-

I like ur layout alot!

Btw, i live in upper peninsula of michigan, da yooper ey.
between escanaba and iron mountain, if you know where that is. I live in hermansville


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks Joed2323....

Jeez....you're way up there! I've hiked Pictured Rocks Lakeshore before, so I'm somewhat familiar with the area.


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

Munising.. nice area scott


----------

